# Sealant



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm getting ready to get our Outback out of storage, and this is the first time I have had to inspect for cracks in the sealant. I understand that the Dicor self leveling sealant is the best for the roof. My question is, what is the best sealant to use for the sides of the trailer where any cracks have formed say around a window? Can someone also please let me know the proper technique for sealing the trailer. I have heard that if the area isn't prepped properly, the new sealant won't stick to the old sealant as it should, and this could cause water to get in between the two layers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The windows are installed and sealed with Butyl Rubber strips under the window flange. There should be no need to do anything to this except try to clean it up as it does collect dust where it is pushed out from under the flange.

The rest of the trim pieces on the outside of the trailer such as marker lights have a silicone caulk to keep water out, this you can just touch up with any good exterior silicone caulk, follow directions on the tube.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> The windows are installed and sealed with Butyl Rubber strips under the window flange. There should be no need to do anything to this except try to clean it up as it does collect dust where it is pushed out from under the flange.
> 
> The rest of the trim pieces on the outside of the trailer such as marker lights have a silicone caulk to keep water out, this you can just touch up with any good exterior silicone caulk, follow directions on the tube.


According to my dealer, Keystone uses Tremco TremPro 645 sealant as an exterior sealant around outside lights, outlets etc. It is a chemical curing silcone based sealant. According to my RV dealer, common silicone sealants don't adhere real well to fiberglass/filon/aluminum but the TremPro is made for sealing to fiberglass and filon. It's also commonly used in Marine applications. I've used it on my Pace trailer and noticed it does adhere much better than the hardware store silicone sealant. I first used some hardware store silicone sealant around some additions I added and found after about 6 months, it started to come off and could be pulled off in long pieces pretty easy, the TremPro 645 REALLY sticks and after almost 6 years is holding up well.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

DI-COR self leveling best there is


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> DI-COR self leveling best there is


Dicor self leveling is for sealing EDPM roofs, not for around trim on fiberglass and aluminum siding, especially on sidewalls


----------

